# Baytril side effects



## Sofiasourianou (Sep 19, 2017)

Hello! First off I'm a new member here so I'd like to say hi to everyone and hope you and all your pets are doing well!  
So basically I've been to the vets with my budgie. She had been ill and throwing up (not regurgitating). 
She has stopped throwing up now but her lungs are weak so I got prescribed Baytril. I have to give her 0.1 ml for 7-10 days, the usual amount of time. However she has started acting weird. She will lose balance, get dizzy and sleep all day. She still eats loads which is great and drinks water. However I'm starting to think it's side effects and I'm wondering if any of you have had any experience with this medication and it's side effects on your budgies/birds. I tried calling my vet again today but she isn't in until tomorrow so I'm kind of sat here helpless until then. 
I read up that those are the side effects for mammals but not birds and can't find anymore info on it anywhere. 
Thanks! 
Sofia x


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi! :welcome: to Talk Budgies

I'm very sorry to hear your little budgie is so ill.

Baytril is a "broad spectrum" antibiotic.
All antibiotics have side effects and can effect different animals in different ways since each living being is unique.

I would stop giving your budgie the medication until you talk directly to your Avian Vet. The vet may want to see her again given the reaction she seems to be experiencing and may need to change her over to a different medication.

Please be sure to update us on your little one's condition in this thread.
My thoughts and prayers are with her for a full and speedy recovery. :hug:

Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, all of the How To Guides, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.

These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.

Site Guidelines
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/333106-posting-forums.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/388145-lets-talk-budgies.html
How-To Guides
FAQs Frequently Asked Questions
Budgie Articles
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295001-list-stickies.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295033-prepared-veterinary-care-expense.html
Avian First Aid
Why Quarantine?

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-general-budgie-info/227841-50-common-budgie-dangers-watch-out.html

http://talkbudgies.com/budgie-breeding/327881-heartfelt-plea-forum-members-new-old.html
When We Don't Want Eggs

http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/24411-cage-sizes.html
http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/31719-essentials-great-cage.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/339826-resource-directory.html

When you upload pictures as thumbnail attachments directly from your computer, tablet or phone, the forum automatically defaults to landscape.

To upload full-sized pictures with the proper orientation, please use a photo-sharing service such as Imgur and follow the steps in these instructions:
http://talkbudgies.com/how-guides/175818-how-post-full-size-pictures-photo-sharing-site.html

By the way, all photos entered in any of our forum contests must be a full-size photo and not a thumbnail attachment so it's good to know how to upload them! 

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.

:wave:*


----------



## Sofiasourianou (Sep 19, 2017)

Hello! 
Thanks so much for your fast reply, I really appreciate it! 
The vet gave her a dose yesterday and she hasn't had anything today yet. 
I will keep you updated on what happens tomorrow (incase anyone in future has a similar problem to me and wants guidance).









Also thanks for all the info! I've been reading stuff up on this website for the past couple months now, yet I've never thought of making an account until today dohh! 
Sofia x


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi there and :welcome: to the forums!

You've been given great advice. Monitoring her closely and taking her back to the avian vet if she shows the same symptoms again is the best course of action. I hope your little one gets well soon! 

Also, be sure to read through the links above, which include the forum's many Budgie Articles and "stickies" (threads "stuck" to the top of each subform for easy reference) to ensure you're up to date on all the best practices for budgie care. 

If you have any questions after reading through everything, be sure to ask!  

Cheers :wave:


----------



## Sofiasourianou (Sep 19, 2017)

Well I spoke to the vet and she said the symptoms my Poppy is having is more likely to be from her illness and not side effects, so advised me to keep giving her the amount of time she recommended and see from there! Pops does seem more stable today and been on her perches for a while so hopefully she is actually getting better! 
Thanks again everyone! x


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I'm very glad you contacted your vet and that Poppy does seem to be showing some improvement. :hug:
If things change - be sure to contact your vet right away. That's what she's there for, to help you deal with your budgie's health and understand why she makes the recommendations she does.

Please be sure to keep us updated on Poppy's recovery process. *


----------

